# in niedersachsen forellenteich



## schumi90 (10. August 2004)

kennt jm. in niedersachsen nähe clp(cloppenburg) nen forellenteich außer in beverbruch?
danke

patrick


----------



## Hefti (11. August 2004)

*AW: in niedersachsen forellenteich*

Moin Schumi90

In Molbergen,im Industriegebiet ist einer und in Lähden sind zwei.

MfG
Hefti##


----------



## fisherman02 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: in niedersachsen forellenteich*

und in Ramsloh und Yeddeloh


----------



## René F (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: in niedersachsen forellenteich*

Nikolausdorf/Garrel


----------



## Timati123 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: in niedersachsen forellenteich*

Fängt man in dem teich bei Lähden gut ?
:vik:


----------

